# Question About Gravel Being Level...



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

In my old 120, I had the gravel kind of "rolling." Not level. Am I hurting my tank by having a hilly substrate? Maybe be like 10 inches on one side and lower on the other. Get my drift?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

10" deep? that is a lot of substrate... As long as you are vac-ing the gravel out good it wont be a problem.

In established deep sand beds, you dont want to disturb lower layers as they can contain all sorts of toxic gases etc.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I will be using pea gravel. Still OK? I was using the 10" as reference. Probably won't be that much. I just want some "depth" to the tank. What if it slanted high on one side and shallow to the other? That OK?


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Should be just fine bud. Post up some pics when you get your tank set up!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

You will be fine...

To create more "depth" to the tank, I would go higher in a back corner to lower in the opposite front corner.... that way you areent just staring at the side profile.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Definitely. I was just using easy to describe scenarios to make it more understandable. Thanks for the replys. Pit-Man - good to hear from ya!


----------

